# المساعدة يا خبراء هندسة الطيران بشأنLight helicopter Aerokopter AK1-3



## husseen (9 فبراير 2009)

ارجو المساعدة 
هل بالامكان دراسة هذه الطيارة وتفصيل 
تصميماتها 
وهل بالامكان المساعدة فيها 
هذا الموقع http://www.aerokopter.co.za/index.php
فيه المعلومات عن الطائرة الرجاء زيارته والرد 
هل من الممكن انشاها 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شيراد الجزائر (16 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
خبرتي في الحوامات قليلة لكن ستجدما يفيدك في هذا الكتاب إن شاء الله





حمله من هنا 



































وهذه أجزاء التحكم بالمروحتين والتركيب الميكانيكي مزيدا من التفاصيل تجدها في الكتاب السابق


----------

